# commercial laminate job that has had us.....



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

On a major learning curve.




























We even did the counter tops on this job because they were all square edged. The reception desk is 16' long and built into a.strong curve.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Done lots of those,dont miss them. What are you seaming with ?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

This was our first lam job, not sure of all terminology. But our countertops seams were done with draw bolts I bought at home depot and using my plunge router mortised the bolts on under side. There were only two counter seams as I used 12' material.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like you did a pretty good job to me. A back splash on the couter top along the wall? We're never that lucky when I do a commercial gig like this one. We're expected to scribe and sand to fit the conter top to the wall. Don't know why they make us do it. What region of the country is this job in?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

San Antonio. Trust me, I was properly schooled the hard way on this job. Made many a mistake. Get this, after I finished, took these pics, the next day plumber talked to me, says my tops were at 35 3/4" and ADA code is 34" Max. How did I miss this one!!! Well, last weekend we uninstalled 16 base cabs and went back to shop and began slicing. Cut down and reinstalled by 2 pm Sunday afternoon. Just one of many bumps, but overall turned out great. And we have one more identicle building under contract coming up next.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Speaking of backsplashes, now they are 6" tall because removing the other splashes damaged the walls.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Jerry. The last place I did commercial counter tops was in SA. We did an office building over off 1604 and 281. The same thing when I was working downtown at The Methodist Hospital. Some people get all the luck, keep up the good work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I always ask about ADA elevations and make them make the decisions. Sometimes they want it and sometimes they do not. It is advisory, no one really has any jurisdiction over it. Enforcement is by civil litigation. How's that for an Atty's Full Employment Act?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

TopamaxSurvivor, that is good info to know about ADA. I just hope we get more commercial jobs in the future. It would be a shame to not use our new skills. We enjoyed the job for the most part.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Bentley, your way does seem better then mine. But to be clear, I actually liquid nailed the backsplash, the nails you see are 15 gauge nails that I pushed through the drywall just above the splash and then I bent the nail down to just act merely as a clamp while the liquid nail dried.


----------

